
Startup Graveyard - natejackdev
http://startupgraveyard.io/
======
greenyoda
See also:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown](https://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown)

------
natejackdev
The startup graveyard. Check out all the past startup companies.

